# What should I do?



## Aurora (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm 18 and I'm from Italy, I'm searching for a film school in London.
Could someone help me to understand the differences between undergraduate/graduate/diploma/ecc...? Here in Italy is total different! I'm so confused! 
(sorry for my bad english  )


----------

